# Vaping versus Smoking



## DoubleD (30/9/14)

So I was reading @Alex 's post,
*Ashtray Blog Survey Looks at Lung Function*

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ashtray-blog-survey-looks-at-lung-function.5651/

And thought this question was an interesting one to ask our forum members, well to me at least

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

